# Sample Modeling Horn Setup?



## SwedishPug (Oct 12, 2020)

I bought the Sample Modeling Horn and I was wondering how people go about setting it up. It sound amazing in the demos but I don't know how to set it up. Any advice or tips? Thank you so much for helping me grow in my music production!


----------



## Saxer (Oct 12, 2020)

By default dynamic in SM instruments are set to CC11 (expression) and vibrato intensity to CC1.
If you want to control the dynamic via modwheel you can edit the CC settings in the little drop down menus bottom right (by default it's "Main View"). You can change dynamic CC at the "CC remapping 1" page. It's actually the first thing that I do when loading SM instruments the first time. 
A lot of CC-numbers are used to control the instrument in any way. But to play them not everything is needed. I mainly use CC1 for dynamic and map vibrato to an unused CC like 120. I use a combination of dynamic, vibrato, pitch bend, and velocity. That's everything I need for musical performances.


----------



## Jerry Growl (Oct 13, 2020)

If you are using a midi breath controller (highly recommended) be sure to select and highlight "use breath control" in the options menu. Also SM instruments need you to send some dynamic CC before it responds to keys.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Oct 13, 2020)

Saxer said:


> By default dynamic in SM instruments are set to CC11 (expression) and vibrato intensity to CC1.
> If you want to control the dynamic via modwheel you can edit the CC settings in the little drop down menus bottom right (by default it's "Main View"). You can change dynamic CC at the "CC remapping 1" page. It's actually the first thing that I do when loading SM instruments the first time.
> A lot of CC-numbers are used to control the instrument in any way. But to play them not everything is needed. I mainly use CC1 for dynamic and map vibrato to an unused CC like 120. I use a combination of dynamic, vibrato, pitch bend, and velocity. That's everything I need for musical performances.



Very helpful. What do you do for space/room sound? reverbs?


----------



## SwedishPug (Oct 13, 2020)

Saxer said:


> By default dynamic in SM instruments are set to CC11 (expression) and vibrato intensity to CC1.
> If you want to control the dynamic via modwheel you can edit the CC settings in the little drop down menus bottom right (by default it's "Main View"). You can change dynamic CC at the "CC remapping 1" page. It's actually the first thing that I do when loading SM instruments the first time.
> A lot of CC-numbers are used to control the instrument in any way. But to play them not everything is needed. I mainly use CC1 for dynamic and map vibrato to an unused CC like 120. I use a combination of dynamic, vibrato, pitch bend, and velocity. That's everything I need for musical performances.


Very good to know!! Thank you! How do you go about setting the horn 'in the room' so it feels like a part of the rest of your virtual orchestra?


----------



## lychee (Oct 13, 2020)

Kevperry777 said:


> What do you do for space/room sound? reverbs?





SwedishPug said:


> How do you go about setting the horn 'in the room' so it feels like a part of the rest of your virtual orchestra?



Thread: "sample modelling brass placing them in a room"


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Oct 13, 2020)

I would highly recommend using a breath controller.


----------



## SwedishPug (Oct 13, 2020)

Virtual Virgin said:


> I would highly recommend using a breath controller.


already onboard with that! Been using one for a while now, one of the best purchases Ive ever made.


----------

